# Taliesin Master Game



## Locondro (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, 

I just came across Taliesin Master Board Game, made by Talforce in 1981. 

Does anyone have any information on it? 

The original price, which is inside the cover, was £42.95, so I am assuming that it could be of some value.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

